# TED talk on a new type of sex education



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I came across this TED talk (it's not very long and well worth a watch):

What teens really want to know about sex | ideas.ted.com

I found it very interesting and enjoyable and wonder how all our sex lives would be if we'd been brought up with such an enlightened attitude towards sex education.

I went to boarding school and had no sex education at all (either at school or at home) and have had to learn everything the hard way.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

doobie said:


> I came across this TED talk (it's not very long and well worth a watch):
> 
> What teens really want to know about sex | ideas.ted.com
> 
> ...


Many of us had little to zero sexual information when we started dating, or even when we got married!

You're right, that is a good resource for informing our young people about sex.

This thread will likely be moved to Family/parenting section. And that's okay. I wish there was a thread that contained all the best links for informing on this topic but unfortunately it just doesn't work that way. Parents will come here and pose a specific question about this topic, specific to their child and a particular situation they are unprepared for. They want that answer and nothing more. Which is a shame because if they took the trouble to read a great deal about sexually educating young people they would be more able to handle these situation as they happen rather than having to back track and cover for their initial reaction born of lack of information, forethought and generally laden with shame.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I was highly disappointed when my semen didn't look like this











it was the Sea Monkey fiasco all over again


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I never got real sex education either, except for some incoherent cartoonish biology films in eight grade.

Sex education was being with a clueless girl who knew as little or less than I did.


----------

